# Aqua culture Betta view



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This tank is terrible I mean look at the stocking suggestions some of the fish suggested are schooling most enjoy the company of each other too small for a Betta. 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Betta-View-Aquarium-With-Base-.5-Gallon/17248150


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

That is terrible...did you read the review on it ?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah zebra danio white cloud platy Betta divider that is horrible.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I have one...but I use it when I do water changes. I used to have more, but I've only ever used them for a few minutes at a time. 

As a permanent home, that's just horrible.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

callmeconfused said:


> I have one...but I use it when I do water changes. I used to have more, but I've only ever used them for a few minutes at a time.
> 
> As a permanent home, that's just horrible.


Yeah I want one to add an inch of peat moss and plant it with moss.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Bad permanent tank? Yup.
Beginner kit? I think it would work.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Bad permanent tank? Yup.
> Beginner kit? I think it would work.


What do you mean by good beginner tank. Cleaning and filtering /exercise are impossible in that? It is like my avatar pic.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Some people believe 0.5 gallons are fine. 
Also comparing a cat in a fish bowl and a betta isn't an accurate comparison, yo.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Some people believe 0.5 gallons are fine.
> Also comparing a cat in a fish bowl and a betta isn't an accurate comparison, yo.


We all know .5 gallon is way too small and yes it is except cat in bowl is healthier.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't tell if you're being serious or not... :I


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

the only time i'd ever use something like that is if i had to travel out of town to buy a betta, and didn't want him to have to make the trip back in a seller cup.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

you wont find much support here on .5 gallon being okay for a betta or any fish. .5 is way too small


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> I can't tell if you're being serious or not... :I


A cat in a bowl can escape and the air does not became poisonous a Betta will never thrive in a tank like that.P.S. I am always serious some people do laugh at some of my crazy opinion.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello!!!!! anyone there also I found the pic a good anti bowl Pic.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I think you are preaching to the choir on this board and should maybe educate those people who don't know what is best for their bettas.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Leeniex said:


> I think you are preaching to the choir on this board and should maybe educate those people who don't know what is best for their bettas.


I do focus on that and what does "preaching to the choir" mean I just wanted to show you all this terrible tank. You can tell by my avatar and sig how anti bowl I am I define a bowl as a gallon and smaller.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I do focus on that and what does "preaching to the choir" mean I just wanted to show you all this terrible tank. You can tell by my avatar and sig how anti bowl I am I define a bowl as a gallon and smaller.


preaching to the choir means advocating for something to people who already agree with you.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Its pathetic to see the planted reviews in there. No person takes that much time to review something in such deatail and spell everything right and use the items name. 

Disgusting and pathetic. 

"I picked up one of these aquariums because I had a betta that was picking on my other fish in another aquarium. This tank is perfect for him and for the money a great purchase. I would recommend doing a partial water change every week or two since it is a small tank and left over fish food will acculumate"

"I got this tank in August, and I think it's great. The long shape gives the fish plenty of room to swim around-- more than those cube tanks that are so trendy right now. I like that it came w/a stand, too, since the raised tank is easier to see on my end table. I haven't tried to use the divider. The lid is good, since bettas are known to jump out of the water. I put some rocks and a little plant in it-- still plenty of room, but you need to buy the tiny plants. I did end up having to get a heater and thermometer (there's a notch in the lid so you can run a cord out and still shut the lid) bc it gets cold in the house. I change the water and rinse the rocks every week since there's no filter. It does great and the price can't be beat"

U cant fit all of that in there!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i think the kitten in the bowl is just to show the size. :I a kitten is cramped. a betta would be cramped. kinda thing. idk. :I

yeah, well.... they say goldfish can go in one gallons. what do you expect? they're in it for the money. WE know a .5 gallon is just water change day holding tank. newbies see cute tank they can divide for two. they gotta be educated.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettafish said:


> Its pathetic to see the planted reviews in there. No person takes that much time to review something in such deatail and spell everything right and use the items name.
> 
> Disgusting and pathetic.
> 
> ...


Wow that is terrible and the person who said the fish were getting picked on in their "aquarium". And they are not changing the water enough.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> i think the kitten in the bowl is just to show the size. :I a kitten is cramped. a betta would be cramped. kinda thing. idk. :I
> 
> yeah, well.... they say goldfish can go in one gallons. what do you expect? they're in it for the money. WE know a .5 gallon is just water change day holding tank. newbies see cute tank they can divide for two. they gotta be educated.


Yeah then there are newbs who refuse to get educated too.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I have a 1.5G setup for one of my fish and he did fine in it. I believe that if you clean it out, do adequate water changes and look after your fish, they will be fine. 

This tank though, is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Our Walmart uses those for storing their bettas that they are selling. Often, I'll go in there and find that one has sold but the clerk didn't bother to shift the divider over to the other side so that the remaining fish could use the whole "tank." So I do it. LOL.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah that tank does not provide any good care and nothing needed.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

magnum said:


> I have a 1.5G setup for one of my fish and he did fine in it. I believe that if you clean it out, do adequate water changes and look after your fish, they will be fine.
> 
> This tank though, is absolutely ridiculous.


Agreed, so long as your fish tank is at least 1 gallon. Anything less than 1 gallon is dangerous for a betta fish because it gathers ammonia quicker than most people can clean out, deprives the animal of exercise, and cannot be heated at a steady, regular, temperature. 1.5 gallons is fine if you have the time to clean out more often than a cycled 5 gallon would. I used to use a 2.5 gallon and with regular changes my fish was fine. However, I prefer a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> Agreed, so long as your fish tank is at least 1 gallon. Anything less than 1 gallon is dangerous for a betta fish because it gathers ammonia quicker than most people can clean out, deprives the animal of exercise, and cannot be heated at a steady, regular, temperature. 1.5 gallons is fine if you have the time to clean out more often than a cycled 5 gallon would. I used to use a 2.5 gallon and with regular changes my fish was fine. However, I prefer a 5 gallon tank


+1

I agree with you too. I would have a larger tank, but I don't have the time or the space to accommodate one. I'd rather have a nice clean, uncycled 1.5G for my fish to live in than a sparse, dirty and cramped 5G.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A bigger tank needs less water changes. You guys have your way and I respect that I personally would not put either of my 2 Bettas in anything less than 10 gallons.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

*small containers*

Well, I agree with the sentiment that 0.5 gallons is not suitable for keeping a betta...but I think small containers like this serve could serve a valuable purpose. After all, sometimes you may need to clean out your betta's tank completely...some fish really hate gravel vacuums, maybe a short salt bath treatment?

I am curious because I was thinking of getting this very container for exactly that kind of purpose.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For putting your Betta in while you are changing his tank should be okay temparly. This product is bad it forgets all long term requirements. It will suffice for a few minites to an hour. It will be good for week long quarrintes with daily water changes if your fish is sick. Aquarium salt is great for sick bettas just not too much.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

As a permanent home, it's not acceptable, but I think it's fine to use as a holding tank. I know for me, it'd be great because I could put my fish and both my frogs in there to hang out while I do larger changes on the tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

katydidmischief said:


> As a permanent home, it's not acceptable, but I think it's fine to use as a holding tank. I know for me, it'd be great because I could put my fish and both my frogs in there to hang out while I do larger changes on the tank.


Yeah, I would use it to put an inch of peat moss in then plant moss in there. I do not get why people do not research bettas they already spend hours on the web and it will only take a few minutes.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

Chocolate, you always find tanks that are too small XD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It looks cute! 
Terrible for a betta...
but a NPT shrimp tank... hmmmmm
*sparkle eyes*


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yeah, I would use it to put an inch of peat moss in then plant moss in there. I do not get why people do not research bettas they already spend hours on the web and it will only take a few minutes.


Oh, that's a great idea, Choclate! Maybe a cute little terrarium scene or a shrimp tank like aokashi said.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Frazzle said:


> Chocolate, you always find tanks that are too small XD


Is that an insult?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

aokashi said:


> It looks cute!
> Terrible for a betta...
> but a NPT shrimp tank... hmmmmm
> *sparkle eyes*


I would vote no on shrimp they need oxygen too and clean water. U would say all aquatics pets 1 gallon preferably up.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would vote no on shrimp they need oxygen too and clean water. U would say all aquatics pets 1 gallon preferably up.


plants can keep parameters in a half gallon perfect and provide oxygenation  one red shrimp in a beautifully scaped 1/2 gallon would be awesome XD

1 gallon is great for bettas!

All other fish species need considerably larger tanks, usually starting from a ten gallon XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The one listed has no filter or heater room. Shrimp need heat tool


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Th tank reccomend one of a schooling fish like zebra danios and white cloud minnows which need twenty and ten gallons each with a school.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

They would make good hospital tanks. With a small 5w heater from petco (It would fit perfectly in there) and no substrate, it would be a good QT/hospital, or (IMO) a way to hold fish during water changes.

I could use one of those for my platy babies. They get lost in a 3 gallon bucket sometimes x.x and fishing for them isn't easy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay using this thing as a permenat tank is bad then.


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

I had a friend in Texas who would grow Moss in this kind of tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do that too. I use a betta tank for moss. I keep moss in a two gallon jar.


----------

